# shooting rocks



## wolf (Nov 23, 2012)

i have no metal ammo but lots of rocks. they are fun to shoot as they fly slower and explode on impact, great for showing off. so what do you guys think, do you ever shoot rocks? also what sized rocks should i shoot, given that my setup is rigged for 3/8" steel?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I shot rocks for a month before I ordered some marbles. They were fun, but marbles are pretty awesome. I just got some thick bands and shot any rocks I could find. But accuracy isn't the best.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im mostly a rock shooter and paint ball shooter . the way i see it- your pocket may/will always run out of bearings, marbles, clay, steelies, gum balls, jaw breakers, paint balls, or hex nuts- but earths pockets will always have an endless amount of ammo . dont settle on one type of ammo, shoot'em all !


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

A while ago I had a question about shooting rocks. Here is the link. It may help.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18370-i-tried-to-shoot-rocks-need-advice/page__hl__rocks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, the rocks that we have here don't explode. They are very hard! -- Tex


----------



## Kester (Dec 27, 2012)

I only really shoot rocks as I am trying to live lower impact and there is a lot of energy goes into ammo besides the leaving it over the fields I go rabbiting in, the landowners and sheep wouldn't be too happy 
Up here there is a lot of gneiss and schist so the roocks are pretty hard and fracture in irregular jagged shapes so I have to get good smoothed rocks from the sea.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

When shooting stones, I much prefer rounded rocks from the sea shore or from the bed of a river or stream. Without corners or flats, they shoot more accurately. If I am in a place where there are only fractured stones available, I try to get them as uniform in shape as I can ... cubes if possible. Stones are lighter than lead, so they shoot a bit differently.

I grew up shooting nothing but stones ... no one would shoot away their money (marbles, lead balls, etc.) when there was free ammo all over the ground. We always used a slightly larger pouch than what most folks use today for lead or marbles ... because the stones we used were about 3/4 of an inch across or even larger. These days I have settled on a medium sized pouch so I can shoot both cast lead ammo and stones. But for just general plinking, I always use stones. And I must say, for a survival kit, it never made any sense to me to include ammo ... nature will always supply you with ammo unless you are in a true sand blown desert.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Wow, the rocks that we have here don't explode. They are very hard! -- Tex


haha i thought someone might ask about that- these rocks in barbados are all soft chalk and coral, so they tend to break up into dust when they hit a hard target


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really want to be good at shooting rocks for all the reasons Charles mentioned but I'm just not. Spoiled by the uniformity of steel, I guess :iono:


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

What size pouch should i use to shoot rocks?


----------

